# Burgess FALLS



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 1, 2010)

Virtually any direction down off this plateau you can find a park with scenery and/or falls!

This is Burgess Falls last early November.. maybe in the low 60's.

The path starts at the calm of this wide stream just before here -







.. moving on down -






.. looking back just beyond as the path begins to move away while the stream widens -






.. the series of falls begin -











.. here we go -











You might imagine where this ends..... { to be continued } 

Terry K


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow !


----------



## terryo (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow is right! Beautiful. Is Burgess Falls near where you live?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 1, 2010)

terryo said:


> Wow is right! Beautiful. Is Burgess Falls near where you live?



Not much more than an hour away TerryO...

A great walk thru the woods.. water everywhere.. underground spring-fed streams, etc.! More tomorrow.

Terry K


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice. I'd love to hike around that area.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 1, 2010)

The LAST time I saw anyplace that gorgeous was Tuolumne Meadows just north of Yosemite in the early 70s...I really gotta get back to nature...I'm kinda tired of my children learning everything from me and The Discovery Channel...know what I mean?!


----------



## Isa (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful  It must be so nice to go picnic or just spend the day there.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 2, 2010)

awesome pictures!!!! luv it!!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 2, 2010)

DeanS said:


> The LAST time I saw anyplace that gorgeous was Tuolumne Meadows just north of Yosemite in the early 70s...I really gotta get back to nature...I'm kinda tired of my children learning everything from me and The Discovery Channel...know what I mean?!



Dean.. absolutely! [ now you know why I'm so big on first-hand/personal experiences ]

Get back out among what's going on within an hour or two of where you live!!!

Terry K

The "lower" path gradually winds UP along the ridge where the river flows to the right below.

To the left are several "underground" springs that still surface.. with little bridges across as they trickle down to the main source.











What kind of critters/salamanders, etc. live back in there?






They were abundant!











Soon after we reached the top of the ridge.. looking back.. down thru -






( we'll get back to the falls soon )

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow! Great shots.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!! I would love to see scenery like that


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 2, 2010)

We're at the 'top-of-the-ridge' looking back up the river.. almost to the falls - they can vaguely be heard in the background -






.. the river is getting impatient -






.. the last "eddy" -











At the top -






This is.........

BURGESS FALLS -






To put it into perspective -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XdGSFqFCno


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2010)

such an awesome place!


----------

